# Looking for a tortoise breeder in colorado



## countrygirlcolorado

Hi there! I'm looking for a tortoise, I have never had one before but love them! Does anyone know of any good breeders in Colorado?


----------



## Vishnu2

What kind are you looking for? If you don't mind my asking what general area of Colorado do you reside? I noticed you're looking in the same state you live in and probably don't want it shipped , which is why I ask.


----------



## countrygirlcolorado

We are in the Colorado springs area. As far as what we are looking for, we have looked at leopard, sulacata (spelling), Greek....We aren't super picky we just want a friendly tortoise! I want to find one somewhat locally (Denver, Colorado springs, pueblo)


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Countrygirlcolorado:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name?


----------



## countrygirlcolorado

My name is Cheyenne


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

Welcome to the forum!!! I would look into a russian, eastern hermanns, or an ibera greek. All three stay relatively small (around 10 inches, give or take a couple inches depending on the species but from hatchling to that size would take many years) so size will never be an issue for you. I like the eastern hermanns slightly more than the other two but all three make fantastic pets. Make sure to do as much research as you can and set up your enclosure before you buy one though. Good luck on what you decide!!!!


----------



## Laura

I would highly consider your space and your winters, as to what type you choose. Not all tortise Hibernate and you will need a very large heated area and yard for a sulcata and even a leopard.


----------



## Vishnu2

I will make a few phone calls tomorrow and get back to you.. Some people I knew no longer breed Russians and now breed others. There is a guy named Dusty that is out of Denver that breeds a few different tortoises. He is a super-duper nice guy. He prices are very reasonable and I like him as a breeder, I just don't know what he has avail at the moment. I will let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## countrygirlcolorado

I think I have found a tortoise I want, he is a 4 year old red foot tortoise. Any thoughts or tips?


----------



## countrygirlcolorado

Vishnu2 said:


> I will make a few phone calls tomorrow and get back to you.. Some people I knew no longer breed Russians and now breed others. There is a guy named Dusty that is out of Denver that breeds a few different tortoises. He is a super-duper nice guy. He prices are very reasonable and I like him as a breeder, I just don't know what he has avail at the moment. I will let you know more tomorrow.


 

Thank you so much! Let me know if he has anything!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you check out the Colorado herp rescue (can't think of it's real name)?


----------



## Vishnu2

Dusty has one Russian. 4 inches. He is asking $155


----------

